# Crear arcade con una pc



## MaxiSan20 (Ago 25, 2010)

Hola quisiera q alguien me diera alguna info para el creado de un arcade con el pc.
Con arcade me refiero a las los videojuegos q encotramos en las tiendas,
para aclarar mi complicacion es el tema de como hacerlos arrancar los juegos 
sin q inicie windows si ahy q realisar algun programa o no se si ahy algun S.O 
especial para eso si alguien tiene alguna informacion y la pude compartir
estare agradecido 
att. MaxiSan20


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2010)

Pregunta sorprendente donde las hayan.
Pues supongo que habrán SO específicos, no tengo ni idea. Windows se puede configurar para que arranque "menos visible" y de cualquier modo la máquina arranca cuando se abre la tienda no cada vez que se juega.
Para arrancar cualquier programa al iniciar güindos es tan sencillo como copiar el acceso directo en la carpeta inicio del menú de windows


----------



## MaxiSan20 (Ago 25, 2010)

Si pero esa no es la alternativa q busco busco eliminar por completo windows en lo posible 
o usarlo en modo DOS pero no se espero q algien q sepa me oriente ya q me recorido todo google y en varios foros y no he encotrado ninguna info lo unico q encontre fue una demo 
de un progama para tragamonedas q no lo pude probar ya q tengo q formattear un disco para ponder montarlo y no he conseguido ninguno para hacer la prueba.


----------



## willynovi (Ago 25, 2010)

y si usaras un disco de 3 1/2 de booteo de alguna version de DOS? o incluso dependiendo de tu motherboard, pero casi todas lo permiten puedes hacerte un CD con booteo y todo los jueguitos que quieras.
Recien acabo de poner el el google MAME DOS y la primer pagina que me sale es una que tiene versiones de MAME para la PC que quieras y sistema operativo a eleccion.
Emulatronica


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2010)

El masoquismo es libre, pero personalmente no se me ocurriría usar diskettes para nada mas que para hacer los posavasos de un bar.
Prueba a arrancar desde un usb, puedes hacer cuantos experimentos te apetezcan.
Yo estaba pensando en juegos mas complejos que los del mame, si esos valen puede ser una opción.
Habrá que ver como acoplar el monedero.


----------



## willynovi (Ago 26, 2010)

claro lo del USB es mas simple y accesible, aunque nunca lo he probado.
Tambien seria todo un desafio conseguirse un disquete en esta época.


----------



## MaxiSan20 (Ago 26, 2010)

La idea del Usb me parece interesante la voy a investigar, lo del monedero creo q no es mucho desafio
ya q esyoy haciendo una botonera con una palanca  
(http://juegaenelpc.blogspot.com/2009/01/construccion-desde-0-de-un-joystick.html) y la inmterface va a ser lpt supongo q ahi mismo pudedo poner el monedero gracias por la info


----------



## lubeck (Ago 26, 2010)

> sin q inicie windows si ahy q realisar algun programa o no se si ahy algun S.O



busca un windows no recuerdo su nombre pero es el que usan en los cajeros automaticos, esa plataforma esta afocada a ese tipo de requerimientos... 

especificamente busca mensajes de la(el) compañera(o) tecnogirl... estoy seguro que se puso un link de esa informacion...

espero te sirva....


----------



## MaxiSan20 (Ago 27, 2010)

Si buenicima la informacion  ya estoy descargando una vercion trial de WINDOWS EMBEDDED
 q se usan en sistemas de cajeros y rockolas bueno igual espero seguir leyendo sujerencias

Contento


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 27, 2010)

> y si usaras un disco de 3 1/2 de booteo de alguna version de DOS?


El diskette murió hace mucho 



> Si bueni*s*ima la inf*ormación* ya estoy descargando una ver*s*ion trial de WINDOWS EMBEDDED
> q*ue* se usan es sistemas de cajeros y rockolas*,* bueno *igual* espero seguir leyendo su*g*erencias


Por escribir bien y las palabras completas no cobran  Esto no es el msn ni un sms...

Y te puedo asegurar que si buscas en Google vas a aclarar tus dudas sin tener que esperar a que te respondan acá...


----------



## willynovi (Ago 27, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> El diskette murió hace mucho



si tienes razón, es que acostumbro a trastear con PCs viejas, entonces tengo algunos por ahí.


----------



## MaxiSan20 (Ago 27, 2010)

Lo de acortar las palabras es costumbre, ya bussque en google pero no ahi nada o por lo menos yo no encotre nada generalmente mi ultimo recurso es el foro ya q aveces tardan en responder 
y haveces no responden a los temas por falta de interes o que se yo pero me abrieron varios caminos por que yo no sabia de la existencia de windows echos para esos sistemas y  eso me facilita mucho ahora falta experimentar y ver donde metranco y seguir investigando, gracias a todos por la ayuda igual espero seguir videndo sugerencias


----------



## lubeck (Ago 27, 2010)

> Los de acortar las palabras es costubre



Mientras te atrancas... que es lo que creo que quisiste decir.. seria bueno que se empezaran a desacostumbrar y se los digo por su bien, a ningún empleador le agrada tener un empleado de confianza que no sepa escribir... piénsenlo un momento... desafortunadamente los maestros de pacotilla lo permiten sin darse cuenta que lo que hacen es hacer un mal a las futuras generaciones...

Saludos... no espero respuestas ni comentarios saquen sus conclusiones...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2010)

A riesgo de resultar pedante voy a comentar lo de la escritura.
Empezando porque vive en "Urugua"
Escribir correctamente es cítrico en muchos casos, por ejemplo usando buscadores.
Si busco ROM veré algo de memorias, si busco ROOM encontraré como decorar una habitación.
A todos se nos escapan cosas pero hay que llevar un poco de cuidado y buscar ayudas como poner el corrector ortográfico en el navegador, si no fuese por él yo pondría muchísimas mas faltas de las que ya pongo.


----------



## MaxiSan20 (Ago 27, 2010)

acortar 
tr.-prnl. Reducir a menos la longitud, duración o cantidad [de alguna cosa].
prnl. Quedarse corto en pedir, hablar o responder.
Encogerse el caballo.

http://es.thefreedictionary.com/acortar
 y puse una ese de  mas "los" seria lo y una m de menos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 27, 2010)

hace mucho yo arme una arcade con una pc ,
primero instale Debian común y silvestre,luego instale xmame /gmame luego hice un scrip que hacia lo siguiente
al arrancar la pc iniciaba sin el escritorio (kde o genome)si mal no recuerdo le puse xld  ,el asunto era que el script lanzaba el juego,le habia puesto el 1943(el juego de los aviones) y se parecía mucho a las maquinas comerciales,para no ver las letras del so cuando arrancaba le puse una foto del la pantalla del mame32 ,se podía configurar uno de los mas de 2000 juegos para que inicie   solo,lo que no arme nunca fue el tema de la ficha,así para darle crédito usaba el teclado 
no es difícil hacerlo con Linux ,pero lleva tiempo configurarlo,
saludos
pd:
se me pianto la t


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 27, 2010)

Este... para que era el scrip*T*?  jeje
No te puedo creer que no encontraste nada en Google.... 
Emmm.... 
http://metku.net/index.html?path=mods/arcade/index_eng
http://www.tmsoft.com/article-arcade.htm
http://www.carlosrusso.com/arcade/spanish/

Acá te paso un link que tiene DE TODO 
http://www.google.com.ar/search?cli...&q=diy+arcade+pc&meta=&btnG=Buscar+con+Google


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 27, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Este... para que era el scrip*T*?  jeje
> No te puedo creer que no encontraste nada en Google....
> Emmm....
> http://metku.net/index.html?path=mods/arcade/index_eng
> ...



 cargaba el controlador del joystick armaba el puerto primero, el juego y no se que mas acia
como es que no busque en google ?ya,no tenia internet ,ahora es todo mas facil ,deve estar todabia en algun cd ,era muy sencillo y basico el script


----------



## MaxiSan20 (Sep 3, 2010)

La verdad que nunca habia buscado con "diy" muy bueno me facilito busquedas posteriores,
bueno en fin mas o menos lo estoy logrando por ahora no instale el WINDOWS EMBEDDED pero la idea 
esta. Encortre una forma con de que los emuladores inicien directamente con un juego, que es poner 
en el acseso directo del emu por ej: "C:\Archivos de programa\emusnes\zsnesw.exe" "Killer Instinct (U) (V1.0) [!].smc"y arranca con la killer solo me quedaria por ver como es que se elimina el inicio de el escritorio y listo aunque no seria mucho problema ya q se veria por segundos nada más, bueno gracias a todos por los aporte fueron de gran ayuda, cuando tenga el joystick armado pongo un par de fotos. Para armarlo me estoy basando en esta guia http://juegaenelpc.blogspot.com/2009/01/construccion-desde-0-de-un-joystick.html que esta muy buena ya hice un prototipo que esta bastante funcional la dirferencia es que uso interface lpt con ppjoy de mediador, bueno cualquier otra sugerencia la sigo agradeciendo
att. Maximiliano


----------



## lubeck (Sep 4, 2010)

Y si buscas como hacerlo mas directo... osea modifica el registro de windows... hay un lugar donde se colocan los programas residentes...

con win3.11 yo logre hacer lo que quieres, pero lo hice hace años y no recuerdo como lo hice, investiga un poco no es dificil...


----------

